# Spider Bite



## CAL

Anybody been bitten by a spider and what did you do about it.Got hit by a brown recluse twice,arm and shoulder!


----------



## Roberson

dern. You shoulda bit him back! no, seriously, I am terrified of spiders and I know Brown Recluses are serious business. Good luck and I hope you heal up qiuck.


----------



## boneboy96

I'm getting a Mexican Red Rump Tarantula tonight Alex...I'll let ya know how the bite is!


----------



## Roberson

when did he bite you? my wife's nephew got bit a few years ago and it was pretty bad for awhile. He was in the hospital a few days, and where he got bit looked gross for a while. Me and spiders don't get along very well.


----------



## CAL

With a name that long bone it has to have a bad bite.Better be extremely careful.
I have added a picture of the bit on my arm!


----------



## secondseason

PM sent..I've been bitten twice.  One was way worse than the other.  Doctor trip for antibiotics is in order but nothing to get all worried up about.  If you were going to have an allergic reaction you would have by now.


----------



## Swamprat

If you got bit by a brown recluse then go see the doctor ASAP. My wife's mom was bit by one some 35 years ago and she almost died from not taking care of it properly. She was in the hospital for a few weeks and almost took a year to recover fully.

A coworker got bit some 7-8 years ago and it went from a bite to a dime size piece of flesh with gangrene in one day.

My brother got bit by one about 10 years ago and it went from just a bite to a spot around the bite to hot to touch within a day. At day two his leg and back were hurting. He went to the doctor that afternoon and they pumped him full of antibiotics saying he was just a day away from major infection.

Do a search on the internet and I think awhile back it was posted here about a guy who was bit on the thumb, look what happened to his thumb in about a week. Nasty to say the least.

Go see the doctor quick.


----------



## secondseason

Def. see a doctor.


----------



## boneboy96

Yeah Alex...saw a guy that got bit about a month ago...still looks nasty at the bite site.   Go seek medical attention before it gets really bad!


----------



## FishingAddict

Brown Recluses have a hemotoxin rather than a nuerotoxin-

The venom will just sit there and eat away at the flesh where you were bit, and get worse and worse day by day.

As everyone has said- get to a doctor.


----------



## CAL

Thanks all for the concern.I went to the Dr. today and all he said was to put ice pack on it and take benedryl and to watch it close.Didn't go to swelling till this afternoon.


----------



## FishingAddict

Benedryl?  You need a second opinion, in my opinion. Benedryl is for an allergic reaction, not hemotoxin.


----------



## CAL

FishingAddict said:


> Benedryl?  You need a second opinion, in my opinion. Benedryl is for an allergic reaction, not hemotoxin.



I agree but if you google "spide bite" it will tell you to do exactly what the Dr.prescribed.Time will tell I guess!Google says the only reason for an antibiotic is if it gets infected.Like I say,time will tell!


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

Just looking at the bite I would say it wasn't a recluse. Are you 100% it was a recluse that bit you?


----------



## Bow Only

Emmersom Biggens said:


> Just looking at the bite I would say it wasn't a recluse. Are you 100% it was a recluse that bit you?



What I was thinking.  I've treated a few brown recluse bites over the years and they were a lot worse.  Let's hope your's gets better and not worse.


----------



## specialk

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/23630182/detail.html



woman lost here breast to a spider bite.....


----------



## possum steak

I've been bitten by a brown recluse 3 times & my wife 4 times.

As soon as it festers up like a zit, squeeze the you know what out of it & get all that poison out. The more you get out, the less of a scar you'll have. I have 2 different quarter sized scars. 

My first bite, not knowing at first that it was a spider bite, festered up & the poison hardened up & made the skin tissue white, to which the doctor had to use some hospital tweezers to dig it out.

The doctor told me to get some epson salt, mix in your bath water, and if you have some sort of jacuzzi, make sure that bite gets into the jeat stream so that epson salt will help the healing process. This helped both me & my wife & minimized the scarring after we learned from my first bite.

There are brown recluse spider bite kits you can order online, never tried so I can't suggest it. I've also read where that if you spray spider & bug spray for the recluse, that it does not kill them. 

If you send me a private message, I'll link you to another forum and show you another guy's recluse bite on his finger. The result from that bite will GROSS you out, scary & sickening. I can't link it here because of some curse words in the forum.

Treat this asap, longer you wait, the worse it can get.


----------



## Huntinfool

I assume you've heard the story in the news this morning about the lady who was bitten by the same spider?  She delayed getting treatment and ended up in a COMA....they had to give her a mastectomy while she was in that coma because the tissue ended up with gangreen!

Uh....Cal...PLEASE....go see a doctor and get this taken care of.  It's not worth being a tough guy.


----------



## Sunshine1

A friend of ours got bit in the leg by a recluse and after all the treatment and scarring..........he looks like he has been shot in the leg with a BIG GUN. Pretty awful.

I also graduated with a guy who got bit by one and died. 

Hope you get better........don't hesitate to go to the doctor if you are having any doubts about anything!!!! Better safe than sorry!!!


----------



## CAL

I don't think my bite was a brown recluse now after 5 days.I believe it would have been much worse than it is.The third day my bites had risen up pretty high with fluid and I bursted them both and put lots of iodine in the holes.They seem to be healing pretty good at present.The tissue around the bite is rather hard,about the size of a quarter.I am keeping them as clean as possible.Again,thanks to everyone for your concern and suggestions.


----------



## Dog Hunter

Slept Christmas afternoon in the ER because of one.  Let it get bad before I did anything about it.  Had a whole the size of a quarter in my knee.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Click HereQuantcast
Metro Atlanta / State News 8:15 a.m. Friday, May 21, 2010

    * Text size:
    * Decrease
    * Increase

Paulding woman loses breast to spider bite


By Mike Morris

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

A Paulding County woman remains hospitalized after a brown recluse spider bite forced doctors to remove her breast.


Victoria Franklin told WSB-TV that she first noticed lumps on her left breast on Easter Sunday but didn't think much about it. She began feeling worse that week, and by Friday, couldn't stand the pain.

"My breast had turned black and it got so big, I couldn't even fit it in my bra," Franklin told WSB. "I woke up in excruciating pain and the smell was so strong I couldn't do anything but call my friend and say, ‘Please come get me.' "

By the time Franklin got to the emergency room, gangrene had set in and the breast had to be removed.

She found out that she had lost her breast when she woke up from an 11-day coma at Wellstar Windy Hill Hospital.

"I didn't flip out," Franklin said. "I was glad to be alive."

Franklin urged others not to wait to seek treatment for spider bites.

"I would have never known in a million years that a spider could ever do this much damage," she told WSB.

http://www.ajc.com/news/paulding-woman-loses-breast-532321.html


----------



## crokseti

I had the job of cleanin up a warehouse and got bit by somethin that looks a lot like your bite. Went to the dr who said it was'nt a spider bite but just a common infection. It had a black tar like spot in the center and was red and swollen bout the size of a quarter.
I scraped the black spot off real good with a razor blade and squeezed it some then put neosporin on it. It healed up but left a little hole spot on my wrist like a chicken pock scar. I think it was some kind of spider still. They all have some poison.


----------

